# Post Secret



## zombiesue

For Sunday, 11/24/13

Good luck Binkers


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:confused2:


----------



## Imbrium

Nala and Gaz want to know if he's going to keep them in a jar on the mantle afterwards


----------

